# Healthy twin boys!!!



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I would like to introduce Flip & Flop!! They were born Aug 5 to a FF Darbe who is a 2 yr half alpine half mini fainter.







I had to assist in the first one the bag didn't break! Number 2 came out as mom was standing cleaning the first one off! I actually recorded the entire birth till bag didn't break & stepped in! This was my first birth to!! It was awesome !!!







Flip was first one born







Flop obviously is so adorable!!

Thanks for all your help getting me thru this! It went fantastic. & I have 2 beautiful bouncing boys!! Plus a happy mom!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How adorable & with great names, congrats!


----------



## Huskygirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Beautiful family congrats! Do you happen to have any girls in that litter?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

:clap: Congratulations! Glad everything went smoothly for you and Darbe. Boys are precious!


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Nope both boys but at least they are healthy! Dads a Pygmy so hope next time I get girls . I have people already fighting over these two!


----------



## Huskygirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Ok thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

My husband just told me I couldn't keep my boys!! :-(. If it was a girl I could but not boys!! He called me a hoarder when I tried to argue !! Grrrr
So if I have to part with them , what age is best? I will also be breeding mom again but should I wait till next year to breed her ? Didn't know how much time she needs between babies. Hopefully I will get a girl.
I'm so heart broke !!! I want to keep them all with me


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

We pulled our bucklings off at 3 months. Their dams had already started weaning them so when we took them away there was no crying or hollering from anyone.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------

